# Which finish for which wood



## lightning_med (Feb 3, 2007)

Where can I find information concerning the appropriate stains for the right wood types (ie. oil/water based, spirits, tung oils, laquers, poly's)?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Each of the manufacturers has their own web page with good information. If you need more specific answers such as for an exotic wood you can ask a pro here: www.woodanswers.com 


www.minwax.com


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm working on kitchen cabinets for my home. As a hobby woodworker, it's a major undertanking and I wanted lots more info before finishing those new cherry cabinet doors. I found WOOD MAGAZINE Forum on Finishing excellent. Dig through the archieves searching for whatever interests you. In particular look for posts by Jacob Mickley. He's a purist and his explanations are crystal clear. He also has a web site http://www.johnjacobmickley.net/


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree with Berry,and the best source I have ever found is Understanding Wood Finishes by Bob Flexner. Most local libraries will have a copy.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some links to this great book/VHS by Bob Flexner

http://www.amazon.com/Understanding..._bbs_sr_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=books
Review on this book ▼
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu.../103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

http://www.alibris.com/search/searc...&matches=17&qsort=r&cm_re=works*listing*title
http://www.briwax-online.com/UWFBook.html

VHS ▼
http://www.mikestools.com/060019-Repairing-Furniture-With-Bob-Flexner-Vhs.aspx
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bob-Flexner-Ref...oryZ3126QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Repairing-Furni...goryZ309QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Library ▼
http://www.librarything.com/author/flexnerbob

Bj


----------

